# For another good laugh, watch this Halloween Garage Haunt Video



## Joel7356 (Sep 19, 2012)

As requested, Here is another Scare Dare video from 2013. We did not have a night vision camera, sorry! Has some funny parts.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fajrvkDkR7I


There are other behind the scenes videos etc at www.haunthobbyist.com
Just scroll down until you see the Scare Dare information.


----------



## CaliforniaMelanie (Sep 8, 2008)

Fun!!! The screams are always the best part.


----------

